# rumensin



## Ms E (Oct 8, 2012)

Hello Folks!

I just acquired a pregnant fainter as a buddy for my wether fainter.  She's been eating a custom blend 'granola' type feed with rumensin.  While I have had the wether for several years, I had not heard of rumensin.  From what I've read it seems to prevent coccedosis (sp.) but it looks like some heavy duty drug - fatal for horses and maybe dogs.  Since my goats hang with my chickens, I don't feel comfortable keeping her on it - just transitioning her off.  Any thoughts from you veterans?  Do we know what it does to chickens/ducks/geese?  Is there something more natural that can do the same thing?

Thanks!

Ms e


----------



## Bedste (Oct 8, 2012)

I am also watching this thread to find out the answer.  I do not feed my pregnant does any chemicals or my dairy goats.  I keep my kids on cocci preventives for about 6 mo and thats it.  I asked a lot of questions about what is best to feed pregnant goats.  Let me see if I can learn how to pull it up for you so you can read the answers.  

Found it

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=22088


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 9, 2012)

I am pretty sure it is used in the poultry industry.  But it can be overdosed and is very important for it to  be mixed in properly.  In fact some feed stores wont use it because of the dangers of not mixing it properly.  On the other hand it is a very very good medication for coccidiosis and also for growing kids on a lot of grain. Helps with acidosis as well.  I personally think in your situation with just a couple goats and with having the fainter breed it probably isn't really all that important that you use it. In the spring and summer there are other options that can be used to help prevent/treat coccidiosis in your new kids.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 9, 2012)

Rumensin and Bovatec are two commonly used coccidiostats and are not safe for non-ruminant animals, though I will say my chickens have probably eaten an occasional tidbit of sheep feed (that's the only medicated feed I buy) and never had a problem.  If you're not comfortable with it, just stop feeding it.  No need to transition off really, unless you're totally changing the type of feed.


----------



## Ms E (Oct 10, 2012)

thanks all for the advise.


----------

